# Looking to paint a bmw e87 gearknob



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm looking repaint the gearknob from a bmw e87 1 series.

http://
http://
http://

How would you guys recommend I do it and what products to use.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Any chance of a bigger picture ?


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol 😂


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you any thoughts as to what colour you're intent on painting it?

Have you considered using a vinyl wrap? 

Cooks


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Want it looking oem


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd have thought the silver part is plastic so just paint as you would for plastic parts using specific primer and paint. 

I'd consider getting a new or second hand one though for the hassle and IMO better option there's always the risk the paint will just come off.

Cooks suggestion of getting it wrapped could be good though :thumb:


----------

